# LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift



## killer196 (27. März 2013)

*LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Da wargaming bald ein fun-tunier für tier 2 panzer veranstaltet, wollte ich mal schauen ob sich nicht ein team zusammenstellen ließe. Es müssten mindestens 10 mann sein, +5 mann "reserve"

Bisher dabei wären:

-KornDonat
-Winner961
-killer196
-Mattix
-chaosfett
-KastenBier
-Wolker
-Tietjen
-Uka

9/10



wer mitmachen mag einfach hier posten 

weitere infos zum tunier : Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift | News | World of Tanks


bitte schnell entscheiden, denn am freitag endet die anmelde frist.


----------



## Mattix (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Also ich wär dabei sofern sichs zeitmäßig ausgeht. Die erste Runde is ja am Samstag 18:00 Uhr und ich denk mal da hät ich Zeit. Bei den späteren kommts drauf an wann die sind.
Panzermäßig wärs halt sinnvoll zu wissen welche sich da am besten für eignen und da würd ich halt heut noch einen kaufen und ein bisschen üben.

MfG Mattix


----------



## killer196 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

dann würde ich dich mal eintragen


----------



## chaosfett (27. März 2013)

Ich wäre dabei, zumindes die erste Runde kann ich.
Pz II hätte ich im Angebot.


----------



## KastenBier (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Ich bin auch dabei. Habe diverse Tier 2 Panzer zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## FkAh (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Ich hätte Interesse, hab aber keine Crew für nen Tier II, sprich würde mit ner STandard Crew fahren.
Fahren würd ich mit nem AT-1.

Wäre also ggf. auch dabei.


----------



## DarkMo (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

keine td's ^^


----------



## FkAh (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*



> Teams dürfen NUR aus Panzern der Stufe 2 bestehen. Jeder Panzer ist gestattet, einschließlich Jagdpanzern und Artillerie.


----------



## killer196 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

TDs sind erlaubt. ich habe dich auf die liste gesetzt.


----------



## FkAh (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Gut, werde heute Abend mal noch ein bisschen mit dem AT-1 üben.
Hab eben nchmal nachgelesen, Premium Muni etc. is erlaubt.


----------



## DarkMo (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

hä, hatte nich irgendwo wer diskutiert, dass es eben keine td's gibt?

"leider keine td's"
"naja, dann hätt ja jeder den t82 [oder so] genommen, die sind ja ned doof"...

so klingelts mir noch in den ohren ^^


----------



## killer196 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

http://worldoftanks.eu/news/6548-back-2-your-roots-himmelsdorf-drift-de/

nochma zum lesen


----------



## KornDonat (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Ich muss mir auch noch nen passenden Tier II Panzer raussuchen, eventuell sollte man sich vorher auch noch mal ein wenig absprechen wer welchen Panzer nimmt und die Vorgehensweise planen 

*Edit:* Ein Kumpel von mir würde auch mit machen Ingame Name ist : Tietjen, der ist auch bei uns im PCGH-Clan, hat aber keine PCGH Acc


----------



## FkAh (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Hm wo ich das grade sehe, ich glaube ich wechsel vllt. doch noch auf den T18, der macht 175 Schaden, hat aber nur 38 durchschlag.
Naja muss mal noch überlegen.

Bekommen wir irgendwo nen TS-Server her? Vllt. beim PCGH-Clan einmieten? Hab selber aber noch kein TS, weil bisher immer solo gespielt.
Horscht369 ingame.


----------



## KornDonat (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*



Wolker schrieb:


> Hm wo ich das grade sehe, ich glaube ich wechsel vllt. doch noch auf den T18, der macht 175 Schaden, hat aber nur 38 durchschlag.
> Naja muss mal noch überlegen.
> 
> Bekommen wir irgendwo nen TS-Server her? Vllt. beim PCGH-Clan einmieten? Hab selber aber noch kein TS, weil bisher immer solo gespielt.
> Horscht369 ingame.


 
Ts nehmen wir den vom Clan, sollte denke ich mal keine Problem sein


----------



## Mattix (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Also ich werd mir glaub den BT2 wieder zulegen. Der is schnell und recht präzise so wie ich ihn in Erinnerung hab. Als zweite Wahl würd ich noch auf den Hotchkiss zurückgreifen wenn der mehr gefragt wäre.


----------



## FkAh (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Mit dem Kumpel von KornDonat sind wir jetzt 8 Personen.
Alle die ich noch kenne (3) aus meinem Freundeskreis die ebenfalls WOT spielen sind im Urlaub...
Wenn wir sonst keinen mehr im Forum finden, müssen wa zur Not im WOT Forum mal fragen.

Habt ihr denn Crews, die schon Skills haben oder habt ihr auch ne neue Crew?


----------



## killer196 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

neu ja, aber direkt ma auf 100% gezogen.


----------



## FkAh (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Also Gold ausgegeben? Hab noch nei Gold gekauft, bleibt für mich weiterhin free2play.  

EDIT: Ich werde mit dem T18 spielen. Der gefällt mir  
Ist dann wohl mein erster nicht sowjetischer Panzer. 

EDIT2:
Hab jetzt mit dem T18 gespielt und festgestellt, dass wir auf jeden Fall Lights brauchen zum flankieren. Sollten also versuchen immer zu zweit uns zu bewegen. Aber Taktik überlegen wir uns ja noch später denk ich?
Haben wir eig. schon einen Namen?


----------



## killer196 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

naja ich hatte die idee uns PCGHX zu nennen, falls wir das dürfen. Über taktik machen wir uns gedanken, sobald wir genug leute haben die mitmachen.


----------



## uka (28. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Wenn du Pille oder juliabunny noch überzeugt bekommst wär ich auch dabei  ... TS von EXLX im Kompanie-Channel - kein Problem mein ich . 

Gruß


----------



## killer196 (28. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

uka  schön das du doch mitmachst. Wenn ich pille oder juliabunny mal auf dem ts sehe frag ich die auch gleich.


----------



## KornDonat (28. März 2013)

*AW: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*



Wolker schrieb:


> Also Gold ausgegeben? Hab noch nei Gold gekauft, bleibt für mich weiterhin free2play.
> 
> EDIT: Ich werde mit dem T18 spielen. Der gefällt mir
> Ist dann wohl mein erster nicht sowjetischer Panzer.
> ...


 
Ich kann sonst auch den T2 Light oder Tetrarch nehmen  Nicht das wir nachher mit 10 T18 antreten und die uns alle umfahren


----------



## killer196 (28. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

wenn alle T18, dann aber in eine reihe und sperrfeuer xD


----------



## FkAh (28. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Ne nur t18 is Schwachsinn.


----------



## killer196 (28. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Es existiert nun eine Gruppe. Die Gruppe heisst: PCGHX
das PW ist: killer1961

bitte alle so schnell wie möglich joinen!!

anmelden hier: Back 2 Your Roots: Himmelsdorf Drift | Tournaments | World of Tanks unter dem button teilnehmen.


----------



## FkAh (28. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Werde mich gleich einloggen. 
Ggf. haben wir noch zwei weitere Mitglieder.


----------



## killer196 (28. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

einwandfrei, immer her mit leuten.


----------



## FkAh (28. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Wie erfahren sind wir eig. im Team?


----------



## KornDonat (28. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*



Wolker schrieb:


> Wie erfahren sind wir eig. im Team?


 
Gute Frage ^^
Ich hab jedenfalls einiges an Erfahrung was taktisches Fahren im Team angeht, da ich schon etliche recht erfolgreiche CW´s mitgefahren bin 
Wie das ganze hier aussieht ist ne andere Frage, da die Gruppe ja doch recht spontan zusammen "gesucht" wurde.


----------



## FkAh (28. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Ich selber hab noch nie im Team gespielt. Gut nen paar Gefechte mit nem Kumpel, aber das ist auch nicht wirklich im Team spielen.
Solo-Erfahrung hab ich auch ein bisschen.  Bin nicht der dümmste, aber auch nicht der beste.


----------



## uka (28. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Tja dann werde ich heut Abend wohl ein paar T2-Testrunden fahren .. ist ja schon Monate her das ich auf dem Tier war .

Mal sehen welcher Tank es wird .. Mattix ich erwarte dich im TS, du hast mich ja dazu verleitet .


----------



## FkAh (28. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Könnte heute Abend auch spielen, mal die Leute kennen lernen. Aber nur wenn wer mag.


----------



## KornDonat (28. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Ich bin gestern und heute auch ein wenig mit den Tier 2 Kisten rumgefahren hab die ja auch schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt ^^
Heute Abend weiß ich noch nicht ob ich Zeit hab ansonsten wäre ich eventuell dabei


----------



## killer196 (28. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

LOS LOS LOS alle rein in die gruppe


WENN WIR MORGEN NICHT ALLE IN DER GRUPPE SIND NEHMEN WIR NICHT TEIL.


----------



## FkAh (29. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Die beiden die ich noch gefragt hab, wollen nicht. 
Sieht schlecht für uns aus.


----------



## chaosfett (29. März 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> LOS LOS LOS alle rein in die gruppe
> 
> WENN WIR MORGEN NICHT ALLE IN DER GRUPPE SIND NEHMEN WIR NICHT TEIL.



Wielang läuft die regestierung noch ? Ich dachte bis 18uhr am Freitag ?!  ich bin noch unterwegs, aber um 15uhr da ! Reicht das noch ?


----------



## KornDonat (29. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Jop bis spätestens 18 Uhr
Sieht aber schlecht aus wir sind momentan nur 6 Leute...


----------



## FkAh (29. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Aber immerhin, wenns nicht klappt, hab ich nen neuen kleinen 2er tank gefunden, den ich genial finde 
Zumal der auch ordentlich Kohle macht.


----------



## chaosfett (29. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Bin dabei! Jetzt fehlen noch 3


----------



## KornDonat (29. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

Ich würde dann mal sagen die ganze Aktion hier hat sich erledigt...


----------



## killer196 (29. März 2013)

Sehr schade  dabei habe ich mir so mühe gegeben


----------



## FkAh (29. März 2013)

*AW: LEUTE GESUCHT: Zurück zu den Wurzeln: Himmelsdorf-Drift*

menno. 
ärgerlich, aber jetzt kann man es auch nicht mehr ändern.

aber trotzdem ein fettes danke an killer fürs organisieren!


----------

